# COD4 players



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Double XP all weekend :thumb:


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweeeeet


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah and my elite died yesterday while having a gaming day at a mates house, not happy :wall:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

notice the 2x xp whats the reason for it? by the way I havent got cod5 yet cos I can't stop playing 4 on line:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Me too. Dont think I will bother with 5 really, might invest in Killzone 2 and then just wait for COD6.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Doesn't apply to the PC version!! 

I've had it with FPS console games!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Found out late last nite 
But will be on there tonite 

John


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wounder, my Live ran out 3 days ago!!


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Me too. Dont think I will bother with 5 really, might invest in Killzone 2 and then just wait for COD6.


I bought COD5 on pre-order, but after playing it for around 8 hours online, i went back to COD4 and have never played it since.

I'd stick with COD4 until COD6 comes out.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bugger - only just seen this


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It's still double XP.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tidy - I'll kick 'er off Eastenders


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Must be double XP all week? Still is now.

But you have the earn double the XP you normally had to, to move up a rank.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Shame it wasn't on the PC, that said I've got gold guns now so I don't really need them lol


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

double XP on COD5 this weekend


----------

